# some song about Donbass children



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

very minimalistic


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

thank you. Yes it is


----------



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

by the way^ what do you thing. Is it good minimalistic ? 
I am sure ) I able to convert this theme to not minimalistic, but I am not sure that I want. It is standard lyrical melodically style )) @just from [email protected] I do know not, but we do not have approach to prove that it is talented, because math it is not music \ music it is not math& I able to prove it )) In math therms


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

It will be a good idea add a singer


----------

